

Simple Domain Name Registrar Anyone? - jfaucett

Does anyone know of a good domain name registrar for just domain name management, I'm currently at godaddy but I'm sick of the interface and all the crap they try and heap on you. Thanks in advance!
======
frzn
Maybe you could try joker.com

